# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  پردازش تصویر و MATLAB

## marzbannia

من یک مقاله خوب در مورد پردازش تصویر می خواهم همچنین اگر اطلاعاتی راجع به پردازش تصویر در نرم افزار MATLAB در اختیار من بگذارید خیلی ممنون میشوم.

----------


## shask00l

موضوعی که مطرح کردید خیلی گسترده تر از این حرف هاست . مثل این میمونه که بگید "من یه مقاله خوب در مورد کامپیوتر میخام."

برای DIP در matlab هم پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب image processing using matlab نوشته ی gonzales رو دانلود کنید . کتاب کاملیه . جعفر نژاد ترجمه کرده ولی بدرد نمیخوره . ترجمش نیاز به ترجمه مجدد داره . :گیج: 

موفق باشید

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> وضوعی که مطرح کردید خیلی گسترده تر از این حرف هاست . مثل این میمونه که بگید "من یه مقاله خوب در مورد کامپیوتر میخام."
> 
> برای DIP در matlab هم پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب image processing using matlab نوشته ی gonzales رو دانلود کنید . کتاب کاملیه . جعفر نژاد ترجمه کرده ولی بدرد نمیخوره . ترجمش نیاز به ترجمه مجدد داره .
> 
> موفق باشید


به نظر من که تخصصی تو این فیلد کار می کنم اگر بخای با matlab کار کنی help خودش از کتاب فوق بهتره
البته اگه بخای تجاری فکر کنی با Delphi (C#‎) یا C++‎ کار کنی بهتره

----------


## SystemAnalyst

کتاب jain  بهترین کتابه اما سخته. کتاب گنزالس بهتره .ترجمه هم شده.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

با matlab راه بیفتید دستون بیاد که اوضاع از چه قراره بعداً کتاب هاب تخصصی تر براتون قابل هضم میشه.
آخه از اون طرف شبکه عصبی هم باید بلد باشین که برای اون هم می تونید از matlab کمک بگیرد بعداً این 2 کتابی که جناب SystemAnalyst فرمودند رو تهیه کنید تا base تون قوی تر شه
موفق باشید

----------


## Batman

بهترین کمک help خود matlab هستش.تمامی کتابها هم تقریبا فقط همین help رو ترجمه کردن.البته همه میدونن که مهمترین چیز برای یادگیری, تمرین و ممارست هستش.چون همه چیزهارو تو کتابها نمیگن.
موفق باشید

----------


## shask00l

> بهترین کمک help خود matlab هستش.................. همه چیزهارو تو کتابها نمیگن.


با این حرفتون 50% موافقم . تنها نکته ای رو که فراموش کردید اینه که help مربوطه فقط ابزار ها رو معرفی میکنه و چنتا مثال ساده در مورد کاراییشون میزنه تا کاربر با قابلیتها آشنا بشه ولی برای پیاده سازی مفاهیم سنگین تر کاربر نیاز داره تا تکنیک دقیق ترکیب و استفاده از این ابزار ها توی موارد خاص رو یاد بگیره که اینجا کتابا وارد عمل میشن . البته کتابایی که توی بازار ما هست چیزی فراتر از همون help و syntax رو نگفته .

----------


## saebeh

سلام
کسی از مهندسین میدونن من چتور باید این فالیو داخل متلب پیاده سازیش کنم؟

----------


## saebeh

کسی درباره پیاده سازی پنهان سازی تصویر در متلی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

تو همین سایت هم سرچ کونی یه چیزایی گیرت میاد.رو فیلم یا تصویر.تصویر گیر خاصی نداره و لی تصویر هنوز اول راهه

----------


## koorosh4

a=imread('icy man.tif');
imshow(a),figure
y=imnois(a,'salt&pepper'.0/2);
imshow(y);

----------


## koorosh4

كتاب الكترونيكي متلب رو كجا ميشه دانلود كرد؟ 
هيشكي نميدونه ؟

----------


## zabet67

سلام دوستان , منم ميخواستم تو حوزه شناسايي واترمارك كار كنم ولي هنوز مبتدي هستم اگه كسي مرجعي سراغ داره كه منو راهنمايي كنه ممنون ميشم , خاصه تو حوزه شناساگر(مخصوص تصوير) مبتني بر آزمون فرضيه hypothesis testin .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

دوست عزیز، به نظر من برای یادگیری Help مربوط به matlab از همه چی بهتره.

----------

